# Long Tractors



## plumber_1969 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have purchased a Long 460 for $500 and it runs pretty good  but I'm trying to find out more about this manufacturer. Can anyone help? I do know that they were made in Romania and I believe they make Farmtrac now. Any infomation is appreciated. What size bush hog and harrows can I use? I have found a company on the net that sells parts for them. Thanks!


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 31, 2009)

My long 310 is a 79 model and it has never had any problems, except one alt belt, my painlaw bought it new and thats all thats been done to it,


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/1/5815-long-460.html

Long Manufacturing built its first tractor in 1948. The company, however, soon stopped building their own and began importing tractors from Uzina Tractorul Brasov (UTB) and some Landinis. Long filed for bankruptcy in 1985, but returned by 1987 after a reorganization. In 1998, Long Agribusiness was purchased by the Escort Group of India. The Long name was dropped in favor of the Farmtrac brand.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I'm having fun with it.


----------



## Buckfever (Aug 2, 2009)

Man wish I could find a deal like that! You should be able to pull a 6' harrow easily, and maybe even a 7'. Good luck with the tractor.


----------



## ddb217 (Aug 3, 2009)

*tractor*

one the most reliable and simple tractors if it works good you stole it for that price


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 3, 2009)

Post some pictures for us tractor restoring nuts.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is a few pics guys. I bought it thinking it was a 1973 Long 460  but based on a little research it looks like it is a 1983 . It does run and the only things I've done are put a new seat on it ($160.00) ignition switch ($30) muffler and rain cap ($35) and a lift pump ($20). I will be rebuilding the injector pump (O rings and leaking a little) when I get around to it. Other than that a oil change and hyrdaulic fluid change. It runs great but I want it right before I haul it off to the woods. By the way the rear tires are new. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2009)

tires woulda cost you close to 500 dollars. Looks like a good tractor!


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 16, 2009)

You got a very rare GREAT DEAL when you you got that tractor!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Aug 17, 2009)

Well i was always told it is a ford with another name ford goes out the front door and the long goes out the back every think looks like ford they are very good tractors and you need to go back and pay for the tractor now you just bought the ride lol. I would love to find one like that for that price.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

yup it's basically a ford


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a 310 that worked fine. I paid a lot more than that for it though. Would have kept it, if college didnt get so expensive.


----------

